# Looking for Church Management Software



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 9, 2009)

I was wondering if any on the PB has had experience with church management software. 

Specifically, I am looking for something to track attendance during Sunday worship, Sunday school, and small groups. Also, the ability to have a database of members' basic information like address, phone, etc would be essential. Tracking worship attendance as a whole and attendance by specific individuals would be great. To input information about prospect members would also be desirable. I am not as concerned with tracking donations or any financial information like that, since we have a treasurer who is very thorough in that regard. 

I've tried using spreadsheet and database programs, but the cumbersome nature of inputing data makes it hard to be consistent with using them. Also, some of the more high-end programs seem to be more than what we need since our church has under 100 members.

A web-based application would be okay. An application for my computer would need to be Mac compatible.

Here is one example of a web-based application: Church Office Online. Security issues are a concern and hopefully some of the more IT inclined members of the PB could give their opinion.

Any suggestions which would cost under $200 would be most welcome.

Blessings,


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2009)

I've known a couple of big churches that use Shelby, but I expect it's going to cost a bit more than you want to pay. 

And, whatever you get, you'll need someone, paid or volunteer, to input the data into the system on a weekly basis. 

Here's a link to Shelby:

Church Management Software and Faith-Based Software Solutions provided by Shelby Systems, Inc.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Edward, I will look into this. Although, the cost may be out of our range.

Since I am a solo full-time pastor, I will be responsible for putting in the data. Which shouldn't be that big of a deal once I am familiar with the software.

Blessings,


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2009)

Shelby may be a lot more than you need, in terms of both cost and capability, but it would certainly get the job done. They have modules where you can pass the burden back to the members (via a password accessible account) to update their own addresses and phone numbers. 

Don't underestimate the input burden for it or for any other system. Weekly attendance for individual members will probably take the most time. 

What was the drawback to the one you listed in your original post? Or are you just doing due diligence to see what else is out there?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 10, 2009)

When I have been a larger churches we used ACS. It is great.

Church Software by ACS Technologies: Church Management Software Home

There are modules for just about anything you need to manage from attendance, small groups, finance, and a lot more. Their customer service was stellar as well.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Apr 10, 2009)

Edward said:


> Shelby may be a lot more than you need, in terms of both cost and capability, but it would certainly get the job done. They have modules where you can pass the burden back to the members (via a password accessible account) to update their own addresses and phone numbers.
> 
> Don't underestimate the input burden for it or for any other system. Weekly attendance for individual members will probably take the most time.
> 
> What was the drawback to the one you listed in your original post? Or are you just doing due diligence to see what else is out there?



I did want to see what else was out there regarding cost to ensure good stewardship of the church's funds. 

I like the simplicity of the web based program I listed in the OP, but I am concerned about the security of the application. For example, I have heard of such programs being used to gather addresses and emails to be used as data for junk mailing lists and spam emails, etc. I suppose that is always a possibility for any web-based application.

-----Added 4/10/2009 at 12:16:58 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> When I have been a larger churches we used ACS. It is great.
> 
> Church Software by ACS Technologies: Church Management Software Home
> 
> There are modules for just about anything you need to manage from attendance, small groups, finance, and a lot more. Their customer service was stellar as well.



Pastor Underwood, thanks for taking the time to provide the link. Unfortunately, it looks as if the software is for the Windows platform, and we need something that will work on the Mac OS. I really like Macs, Accordance is phenomenal when it comes to the original languages and some commentaries, but there seems to be very few offerings when it comes to specialized software like church management. So we may have to go with a web-based system.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 10, 2009)

You know, I didn't see that. I use Macs personally, but every church office I've been in was already married to the evil Windows format.

-----Added 4/10/2009 at 12:23:32 EST-----

I just noticed that ACS On Demand, their web based service is now Mac compatible.

ACS Technologies - On Demand: Home


----------

